

Comparison of YC, TechStars, Founders Institute, and Fenwick Financing Documents - skmurphy
http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2010/03/14/how-do-the-sample-series-seed-financing-documents-differ-from-typical-series-a-financing-documents/

======
timdorr
I'm reading through Brad Feld's blog posts on term sheet lingo, but I'm
finding it rather thick and it's getting hard to concentrate at 1am here. Does
anyone know any other good sources for info on these matters? Preferably
something with a more layman-focused writing style :)

~~~
rms
<http://venturehacks.com>, read it from the start

------
staunch
I don't have anything useful to say, but I was hoping someone would do this.
Thank you!

~~~
alain94040
A rare case where the comments attached to the blog post are better than the
discussion on HN. 99% of the time, it's the opposite (to the point that I
often check out the comments on HN first, before reading the linked article
itself).

------
goodgoblin
Hey - does anybody know if there are some free software license agreements on
the web that are good? Looking for something that says basically Company X can
use Product B for free for a certain period of time and won't be jerks about
it.

~~~
dandelany
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Software_licenses>

giyf.

~~~
goodgoblin
Fair enough downvoters - I can see why mine was a bad question. I actually
just happened to have need for a software license for a potential software
deal and was planning to ring up our lawyer, and just hadn't cognitively put
2+2 together that all those checkboxes I had clicked and all those readmes I
had yeah-yeah-yeah'd through were relevant for the matter at hand. So yes, I
realize there like a million free software licenses.

